# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  El embalse de Valmayor contará con una minicentral hidroeléctrica, en la que se invertirán 6,6 millones de euros

## NoRegistrado

> El Consejo de Gobierno de la Comunidad ha sido informado sobre la propuesta de adjudicación por parte de Canal de Isabel II Gestión del contrato para la construcción de una minicentral hidroeléctrica en el embalse de Valmayor con una inversión de 6,6 millones de euros. Dicha propuesta deberá ser aprobada por el Consejo de Administración de la entidad. 
> 
> Canal Gestión es la empresa con mayor potencia instalada para la generación de energía eléctrica de la región con 82 megavatios. El consejero de Presidencia, Justicia y Portavocía del Gobierno, y presidente de la empresa de aguas, Salvador Victoria, ha señalado que hasta julio del presente año la compañía ha sido capaz de producir hasta el 80% de la energía que ha consumido. Canal de Isabel II es, detrás de Adif, la segunda empresa pública española con mayor consumo energético.
> 
> La nueva minicentral hidroeléctrica permitirá el aprovechamiento energético de todo el caudal derivado desde el embalse de Valmayor hasta la estación de tratamiento de agua potable situada junto a él. Además de la construcción del edificio con el equipamiento necesario para aprovechar esta energía y la instalación de una turbina, el proyecto incluye también la conexión con la red eléctrica general. El plazo para la ejecución de las obras será de 14 meses.
> 
> Esta instalación contará inicialmente con una turbina que tendrá una potencia de 800 kilovatios, y será capaz de producir la energía consumida por una población de unos 7.500 habitantes. Además, está previsto que en un futuro se añadan otras dos turbinas con la misma potencia instalada. Cuando esté finalizada, la empresa de aguas contará con 9 minicentrales hidroeléctricas.
> 
> La construcción de esta minicentral podrá ser cofinanciada por el programa operativo del Fondo Europeo de Desarrollo Regional (FEDER) de la Comunidad 2014-2020 con un porcentaje máximo del 50%. No es el único proyecto que se está desarrollando en el embalse Valmayor, ya que también está prevista la construcción de una segunda toma, que duplicará la capacidad de captación y que supondrá una inversión de 8 millones.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ectrica-que-se

Ya se había oído. Ahora parece que va en serio.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Efectivamente en la web de Canal gestión tambien aparece la noticia:
http://www.canalgestion.es/es/galeri...e_Valmayor.pdf

Pero la parte de la noticia que dice que en el primer semestre de este año el Canal ha producido el 80% de la energia que ha consumido tiene su "truco". La primera parte del año ha sido muy buena y el agua ha circulado y ha podido ser turbinada y por otro lado no se ha bombeado agua, o se ha bombeado muy poca, desde el Alberche a Valmayor.

Saludos.

----------

Varanya (01-oct-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Me lo imaginaba. El Canal tiene por costumbre vendernos burras a sus dueños, que somos todos los madrileños. No pasa nada por explicarlo correctamente.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Calima

> Me lo imaginaba. El Canal tiene por costumbre vendernos burras a sus dueños, que somos todos los madrileños..............


Hola de nuevo:
Desgraciadamente eso ya no es cierto. Los dueños del Canal actualmente son la Comunidad de Madrid y los Ayuntamientos que han firmado los conciertos con el Canal y todos a la espera de poder vender una parte de sus acciones para hacer caja......

Saludos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que yo sepa, los dineros de la Comunidad de Madrid y de los Ayuntamientos, que estarán en la CAM (no sé si con alguna excepción) son de los madrileños.
 Si el dinero de esos organismos no es público, y por tanto, de los contribuyentes, explícamelo.

 En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que están a la espera de desguazar el CYII en trozos para venderlo a los de siempre. Ya sabes, privatizamos ganancias, socializamos pérdidas, como las autopistas, Warner, etc..
No sé el por qué una empresa pública que da beneficios debe privatizarse. Los madrileños somos muy permisivos con nuestro patrimonio.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

